# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  میتونم ترم اول دانشگاه علمی کاربردی مرخصی بگیرم؟

## mrj1376

سلام من دانشجوی ترم اول تو دانشگاه علمی کاربردی هستم میخواستم مرخصی بگیرم ولی میگن چون ترم اولی هستی نمیتونی مرخصی بگیرم باید واحد برداری ولی من میخوام برا کنکور 96 بخونم براهمین نمیخوام پولامو الکی بریزم دور. میتونم مرخصی بگیرم یا نه؟؟ اگه کسی اطلاعی داره بهم بگه واجبه.
ممنون

----------


## POOYAE

در پیام نور میشه مرخصی گرفت چون مرخصی از طریق سیستم گلستانه / اما خب در بقیه دانشگاه این رو اجازه نمیدن ( مگر اینکه مدرک پزشکی و .. چیزی ببرید تا اجازه بدن ) ( برید از مسولان دانشگاه بپرسید شاید مرخصی براتون رد کردند )

----------

